# General > Politics >  Cancelled Frigades

## rob murray

A new fleet of maritime patrol aircraft is to be based at RAF Lossiemouth. Very good news for Moray as  Prime Minister David Cameron confirms plans to buy nine new Boeing P-8 Poseidon aircraft as part of the Strategic Defence and Security Review.The planes will fill a gap left by the much-criticised decision in the last review, in 2010, to scrap a new generation of Nimrod aircraft.But there is expected to be a reduction in the number of Type 26 Global Combat Ships being built from 13 to 8.Work on the new frigates, which are capable of anti-submarine operations, is due to start next year at the BAE shipyards at Govan and Scotstoun on the Clyde. 
The SNP   warned against cutting the number of anti-submarine frigates to be built in Scotland as a result of the new patrol aircraft being purchased. The party's defence spokesman at Westminster, Brendan O'Hara, said any reduction in the frigate order would amount to a "betrayal" of shipyard workers.

Mr O'Hara told BBC Scotland: "During the referendum campaign they were absolutely clear that shipbuilding was only safe on the Clyde if we remained within the Union." Downing Street has said that the purchase of the maritime patrol aircraft will increase protection of the UK's nuclear deterrent and its latest aircraft carriers when they come into service.

Ok Brendan, what would an indy Scotland have....2 converted fishing boats and sod all planes, where is their any indication of a free scotlands defence needs ?? ANswer = none : good ol Brendan another SNP troll religous bigot....nearly got de selected for his twitter comments made about a certain football clubs followers tut tut tut

----------


## rob murray

http://www.express.co.uk/news/uk/572...ould-be-SNP-MP

There ya go another SNP bigot outed...good qualification for SNP's defence spokesperson

----------


## BetterTogether

Does seem they have more than their fair share of people who are prepared to use the most intolerant forms of language. It was only last week we had the first Minster apologising for anti Semitic remarks from one of her duly elected representatives and before our own MP Dr Monaghan has been hauled over the coals for trolling. 

Does make you wonder how a party that made a habit of hounding people from office is now not prepared to deal with its own members equally severly.

----------


## rob murray

> Does seem they have more than their fair share of people who are prepared to use the most intolerant forms of language. It was only last week we had the first Minster apologising for anti Semitic remarks from one of her duly elected representatives and before our own MP Dr Monaghan has been hauled over the coals for trolling. 
> 
> Does make you wonder how a party that made a habit of hounding people from office is now not prepared to deal with its own members equally severly.


O Hara is a traditional west of scotland bigot and a well known supporter and fanzine contributor of the other west of scotland team, you know the green and white, how he ended up, with this story being published in the election lead up, as SNP defence spokesman when sturgeon 100% knew the guys back ground ( he stood for election twice before ) is to me unbelievable...but again with the SNP anything is believeable.

----------


## BetterTogether

Maybe their vetting procedure isn't all it should be, maybe they thought nobody would find out or where riding so high they didn't care. It's certainly coming back to haunt them now. What with all the cronyism scandals beginning to bog them down its going to be an uncomfortable ride. I see Audit Scotland is now looking into the T in the park issue as Visit Scotland gave them almost a Million £ as well. Then we have them voting on fox hunting an English Matter and receiving a cheque after for £10k, the Springfield properties issue has resurfaced along with Sandy Adams £100 k donation it seems that no matter how hard they swim the tide is pulling them back to the little stench pool they've created for themselves.

----------


## rob murray

> Maybe their vetting procedure isn't all it should be, maybe they thought nobody would find out or where riding so high they didn't care. It's certainly coming back to haunt them now. What with all the cronyism scandals beginning to bog them down its going to be an uncomfortable ride. I see Audit Scotland is now looking into the T in the park issue as Visit Scotland gave them almost a Million £ as well. Then we have them voting on fox hunting an English Matter and receiving a cheque after for £10k, the Springfield properties issue has resurfaced along with Sandy Adams £100 k donation it seems that no matter how hard they swim the tide is pulling them back to the little stench pool they've created for themselves.


ANd heres me believing sturgeons "new politics" approach.....aye meet the new boss same as the old boss. ANyway its all lies and anti SNP propoganda whats the odd 100k between friends eh ?

----------


## BetterTogether

Ah but but they've changed their defence priorities and are spending more money on the armed forces but they won't build the ships we want where we want them when we want them. That's a bit of an odd concept, do they expect the UK to fulfil only those policies on defence which suit Scotland while putting the boot into every vote conceivable to hold up progress.

----------


## BetterTogether

Seemingly five frigates haven't been cancelled at all.

https://ukdefencejournal.org.uk/no-f...een-cancelled/

----------


## rob murray

> Seemingly five frigates haven't been cancelled at all.
> 
> https://ukdefencejournal.org.uk/no-f...een-cancelled/


Thats good news but what is O Hara playing at ?????

----------


## BetterTogether

> Thats good news but what is O Hara playing at ?????



Stoking up a bit grievance to divert attention away from other problems probably not as though the problems aren't stacking up for them already this week.


Not as though the question hasn't been answered . See below

----------


## BetterTogether

So 8 + 5 only equals 5 according to SNP but in my world it equaled 13 plus more as the price will be lower for the new types.

----------

